# Naxcel dosage - KAYE - SICK GOAT --UPDATE



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Okay, folks in California bought a doe from me last year and she is sick.

Temp is 105 degrees. Not interested in her food. 6-8 weeks bred. 150 lbs.

She has Naxcel that her vet gave her when their Boer doe was sick. It has been in the freezer and has about 25 ccs of it.

The bottle is labeled Naxcel and says 4 gms, reconstitute with 80 ml sterile solution.
Says to give 2-4 ml /100 lbs.

I know that Excenel and Naxcel are interchangeable for treating similar maladies, is the dosage the
same too? My notes say 1cc/50 lbs. on Excenel. Which of course means 3 ccs of Excenel for this doe.

If we use the 2cc/100 lbs. then 3 ccs is right on, but if the 4ccs should be used, then we need 6 ccs of Naxcel, not 3 ccs.

She is currently thawing the Naxcel and giving supportive care (B-complex, Nutridrench, Vita-C, blanket, hot water (she will drench if the doe won't drink)).

So how much Naxcel should she give this doe? And 2 shots the first day, and one shot/day until 5 shots total?

Thanks
Camille


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Naxcel dosage - KAYE (or anyone else who knows!)-SICK GOAT*

This is from saanendoah.com in Goat 101

NAXCEL® ( Ceftiofur sodium ) Rx item 
Now approved for goats - January 2002

Reconstituted = 50 mg/mL of ceftiofur sodium 
DOSE : 2 mg per pound, divided into a twice daily dose (1mL per 50 pounds twice a day). Pharmacokinetic data indicate that elimination of ceftiofur is more rapid in lactating does. Do not under dose, particularly in lactating does. 
In cattle ceftiofur sodium one hour following injection there is no diference between the pharmacokinetics of IM or IV or SQ (SC,subcutaneous injection). 
WITHDRAWAL : Approved for lactating cattle, sheep, and GOATS ( June 28, 2000 - as a minor species) for the treatment of bacterial pneumonia due to Pasteurella (Mannheimia) haemolytica and P. multocida in the U.S. No withdrawal time with when used either SC(SQ) or IM at label dose. 
It is often used in conjunction with penicillin. 
Naxcel has a very short shelf life (7 days) once the powder is reconstituted, but it can be frozen for up to 8 weeks. 
Store unreconstituted product at controlled room temperature (68 to 77 degrees). 
BACTERICIDAL 
DRUG FAMILY : Cephalosporin 
Note: A relatively new and expensive, broad rage antibiotic. Approved for use in cattle and has no withdrawal or milk withholding time at label doses. Important: the label dose does not produce therapeutic levels in udder since the drug 
does not distribute to the udder, so it is not useful for the treatment of mastitis when used according to the label. ( University of Guelph ). Low tissue penetration

Misc references for use of Naxcel/Excenel in goats 
FDA Freedom of Information Summary 3/2001 
2001 - CEFTIOFUR APPROVED FOR MEAT AND DAIRY GOATS - Pharmacia (previously Upjohn) Animal Health has gained a label addition for ceftiofur sodium (Naxcel® Sterile Powder) which allows for its use in the treatment of caprine respiratory disease (goat pneumonia). When given on-label to dairy or meat goats at 0.5 to 1.0 mg/lb, IM, once a day for up to 5 days, neither a milk discard nor a pre-slaughter withdrawal period is required. Naxcel® is a prescription product and prescribing veterinarians must meet labeling requirements for product left on the farm or dairy. Ceftiofur is the first systemic antibiotic approved for use in goats and the first goat drug specifically approved for use in dairy goats. The approval of Naxcel® for goats was accomplished in part through the National Research Support Project #7 (NRSP-7), the Minor Use Animal Drug Program. This cooperative university, federal and pharmaceutical industry program's mission is approval of animal health products for minor uses and species. 
top


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Naxcel dosage - KAYE (or anyone else who knows!)-SICK GOAT*



> divided into a twice daily dose (1mL per 50 pounds twice a day


Use the 1ml per 50#'s, twice a day for two days as a loading dose, then 1ml/50#'s once a day for the remaining 3 days.
With that high of a fever, she should really be getting banamine. If she's thinking resp. infection...banamine will relieve the congested and swollen lungs.
Kaye


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Naxcel dosage - KAYE (or anyone else who knows!)-SICK GOAT*

And no relief with banamine and Naxcel after 24 hours from the first shot and I would bet your naxcel is ruined. When you purchase naxcel, purchase it unreconstituted or get Nuflor. I am not a fan of excenell. Vicki


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Naxcel dosage - KAYE (or anyone else who knows!)-SICK GOAT*

No respiratory symptoms.

Not so easy to get banamine where she is....I'll have her work on that!

Just wasn't sure if Naxcel and Excenell were interchangeable. Thanks Kaye.

Camille


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Naxcel dosage - KAYE (or anyone else who knows!)-SICK GOAT*

Thats a really good way of telling how your drugs are doing. If looking through them you see spiderwebs inside, ditch the meds. Vicki


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Naxcel dosage - KAYE (or anyone else who knows!)-SICK GOAT*

Yes, Chris, if the Naxcel has spiderwebs in it after it is thawed, then it's no good. Kind of like crystals in other meds.

Excenel and Naxcel are the same drug and same mg...just different carriers. Excenel is oil based where Naxcel is water based. Reason Excenel doesn't have to be frozen and can be stored at room temp.

Tell her to try to find an equine vet for banamine. They are more likely to have it on hand and in 100ml bottles.
Kaye


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Naxcel dosage - KAYE (or anyone else who knows!)-SICK GOAT*

I talked to her last night, and one of the dad's in the 4-H shooting club is a vet and has told her DH that he can get him meds....except he is gone until after the first of the year!

She is getting together a list of meds to ask for...she is very lucky. He probably won't charge an arm and a leg either! (My sister was going to order bo-se a few years ago and her vet wanted $125.00 for 50 ml bottle. we were paying $18.00 for 100ml bottle at the time. Talk about highway robbery!)

Asked her about the crystals/spiderwebs last night, but she says it looks just like it did when her vet gave her the bottle and told her to put the rest in the freezer when she ws done.

Out of curiousity, is Naxcel cheaper than Excenel? Or why would someone want to mess with freezing/thawing and then concerns that it isn't good anymore?

thanks guys.

Camille
P.S. I'll update y'all in a few days. Lucky girl...she finishes Rx on Christmas morning, probably after Church.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Naxcel dosage - KAYE (or anyone else who knows!)-SICK GOAT*

At my vets the Excenel is $10 higher. I use Naxcel because I have had occasion to use it in horses and it's not recommended because of the oil carrier. I also like the idea of having it drawn up in 3cc syringes and frozen...all I gotta' do is thaw 1 syringe at time for most of my does. Saanens, not included!
Kaye


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Naxcel dosage - KAYE (or anyone else who knows!)-SICK GOAT*

Interesting....sounds like she froze the whole bottle, not individual dosages (the vet sent the remainder of the bottle home with her to treat the doe with pneummonia/respiratory
problems and in case any other does came down with it and needed treatment - none did - so she froze the whole bottle.)

How long are your dosages good for, Kaye? And how soon should she expect to see improvement?

She called about an hour ago and said the temp was still 105.0, she drank some warm water for the children, has nibbled the bedding (3 way grass hay), and ate the pine branches that they gave her. Still laying around and obviously not herself.

Not sure if we should be thinking about changing to LA200 or not. Her only other drug on hand is Penicillin (which her vet, BTW, told her wasn't good for much of anything...)

Camille
P.S. She said that the Naxcel worked really quickly on her Boer doe when it was sick.

P.P.S. She wants to know if they should milk her or not. She was giving 6 lbs/milking, once a day when she got sick, and gave her son 1/2 that yesterday. I figure they could skip it (especially as she is a Saanen from excellent milk lines and they tend to be kind of stupid about putting all that they've got into the pail.) and she will pick up milk again once she is better.
She is willing to dry her up if that is what it takes to get her better, but she could have another 2 months of house milk if they don't dry her up and she recovers just fine.
(They have 8 children so they will really miss the milk...still she wants to do what is best for Honey Bun).

Camille


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Naxcel dosage - KAYE (or anyone else who knows!)-SICK GOAT*

I would milk her myself unless they see it is really pulling her down 
But hey with that high of temp she need banamine. Start calling everyone with horses around and ask for some. or get it overnighted by someone.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Naxcel dosage - KAYE (or anyone else who knows!)-SICK GOAT*

Great news! The gal called me tonight and says that her temp is 102.5 and she sucked down 1/2 a bucket of water.

She seems perkier and is snatching food a little more eagerly (she has been eating her fresh pine branches every time. You have to reallize that these folks live in the desert, where it takes years and years to get those tiny little pine trees up to any size, so cutting any branches is like feeding her
on a gold plate!  )

So even without the banamine the doe came around....She plans to get some flunixamine, lactated ringers, etc. I will be sending her a list....two lists, actually...Jeffers and the Vet.

Thanks for the help.

Camille
P.S. She said that her 15 YO son was so excited when she drank all of that water for him....so lots of thanks from her family too...and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Wonderful NEWS


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Good news.
Camille, be sure and tell her that even though the temp is down and doe is doing better...don't stop the meds. That's the worst thing she can do. Relapses are generally worse than the orginal ailment.
Kaye


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks. I emphasized she needs to do the full round of meds (with 8 children, I think she is used to finishing out prescriptions  ) and keep up the supportive care.

This was a huge boost to her confidence and the whole family is overjoyed.

Camille


----------

